# Want to buy



## jedi8541 (Aug 24, 2015)

Looking for a Remington 700 short action. Caliber doesn't matter. Just has to be short action. Barrel condition and stock are not important. In fact if stock is one you like keep it. Just need action for a project build. Thanks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Preferred bolt face?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You could save a few bucks by going this route: https://www.impactguns.com/remingto...ction-223-carbon-steel-back-047700273471.aspx

That way you don't buy a bunch of parts that you don't care about.


----------



## jedi8541 (Aug 24, 2015)

308


----------

